# Changing from a Tourist Visa to a Work Visa for English Teachers in Bangkok



## kiwiandrew (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi Team, 

I am writing to gather as much information as possible for my partner who we are hoping will be joining me in Thailand. We are NZ citizens that are currently in NZ but I leave here on the 3rd February to then fly to my head office in Singapore for 1 week before I land in the Kingdom on the 10th February. My company is currently finishing my WP3 visa and this should all be approved by the end of January. My partner is currently a Probation Officer for the NZ Justice Department but is looking to join me in Thailand, leaving NZ to go direct on the 11th March. She has a Bachelors Degree in Criminology so we believe she can move into teaching English as soon as she has the approval to do so. We were thinking that she would fly in on a tourist visa and then aim to obtain a working visa as soon as she is out of quarantine but I wanted to check if anyone can share vital information or suggest a company that can sort all of the above for my partner. 

Thanks in advance everyone! 

Andrew


----------

